# SUMMER SPECIAL OFFER - 4WD FRONT CIRCLIP RETAINER INSTALL SERVICE - £795.00



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

For a limited time only, CPR are offering the 4WD Front Circlip Retainer Install to GTROC Members for £795.00+VAT

This includes;

*CPR Billet CNC Machined Front Circlip Retainer
and all installation labour*










This upgrade will permanently retain/fix the Front Circlip on the Output Shaft, and will prevent the 4WD Gear from coming loose/falling off in the event of a Front Circlip failure. If this failure occurs, then complete gearbox failure is generally unavoidable, as the damage sustained to the internal components will render the gearbox beyond repair, where swarf will pass through all bearings, gears and seals. A replacement new gearbox from Nissan can cost £14,000.00.

*In our honest humble opinion, it is a highly recommended upgrade for any GT-R that is modified and/or coming close to the end of the manufacturer's warranty.*

We cannot stress how important it is to have this potentially devastating problem addressed as soon as possible, as we have seen many examples of standard and modified JDM and UK cars with this failure. 

click here to view images of a front circlip failure

Our upgrade permanently fixes the front circlip, and after this simple upgrade is performed, this failure will never occur in the life of the GTR. We guarantee it!

The entire process can be carried out in a full day (morning drop off, evening collection).

This special price doesn't include new gearbox oil, we are able to remove the original oil into a special sealed container, which is then put back into the transmission upon refit. We top up an additional 2L of fluid which must be carried out to bring the fluid up to correct level.

If you would prefer, we can of course replace the gearbox oil with new Pentosin FFL4 Uprated Transmission Fluid, specifically tested on GR6 Transmissions by ourselves, and has been identified as being a far superior fluid to the original Nissan Fluid. This additional extra is +£200.00+VAT and can be carried out during a Full Fluid Service on the entire car to kill 2 birds with 1 stone.

Please call us today to book your car in T: 01925 414199


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

This is a new thread.... yet to be locked. 

Have to say that I know nothing of the CP history.... or whether this is a good price for the upgrade? But I would say that if you are a regular visitor to the drag strip or like launching the car this is a worthwhile upgrade and a must if you have the trans out for any other reason.

Rich


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

please don't post on this thread unless you have legitimate enquiries.


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> please don't post on this thread unless you have legitimate enquiries.


Why not? There's a trader section for advertising. If they decide to cross post the thread into "General Nissan GTR Chat" then please explain why can't people post their opinions?

...slippery slope...


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

As a lay person, can you explain to me what actually happens for this item to be required?

Also if this fails within warranty period, 36,000 miles or 3 years isn't it covered by Nissan?

Is it something that should be done before the warranty ends if you drive the car hard and would this then invalidate the warranty anyway?

Cheers


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

A week's ban for anyone else opening up the subject. Take it up with CPR, nothing more we can say about it.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I would imagine it would invalidate the warranty fitting a non-standard part.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Blow Dog said:


> A week's ban for anyone else opening up the subject. Take it up with CPR, nothing more we can say about it.


Traders have a section. I suggest they stick to it in order that the "Item" is not discussed. 

This is the "Chat" section .... so users will chat and discuss.

Perhaps this item should be moved into the correct forum rather than bang on about Banning people :blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:

I count 6 users who have posted after the Banning threat , so goodnight from all of us - see you in a week :lamer:

*[USER BANNED FOR 1 WEEK FOR THIS POST]*


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

CPR, can you confirm if this MOD will invalidate warranty if there was some other kind of failer in the gearbox please. 

I take it that Nissan would not let you claim on warranty if your car is modified anyway so this little MOD is a no brainer if you are up'ing the power? 



O and note for you all taking the pee out of 'Blowdog' and egging him on to Ban you. 
I take it you all realize that 'Blowdog' is the owner of GTROC Forum and lets you all come on here FREE of charge. Should all be saying thank you to him, not trying our luck on if he would ban you :nervous:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

mattysupra said:


> CPR, can you confirm if this MOD will invalidate warranty if there was some other kind of failer in the gearbox please.
> 
> I take it that Nissan would not let you claim on warranty if your car is modified anyway so this little MOD is a no brainer if you are up'ing the power?
> 
> ...


Not to be rude but, There are some paid members here.

CPR please tell us how long it takes to install at your workshop and will it void the warranty as for some warranty based cars.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

enshiu said:


> Not to be rude but, There are some paid members here.



Paid members to the forum? Sorry i didn't realize you could pay to use the forum? 

You are not mixing up the GTROC membership with Forum membership are you? The GTROC you pay membership to is not the forum. The forum is separate and owned by Blowdog, the people you pay membership to is a completely different place.


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

mattysupra said:


> O and note for you all taking the pee out of 'Blowdog' and egging him on to Ban you.
> I take it you all realize that 'Blowdog' is the owner of GTROC Forum and lets you all come on here FREE of charge. Should all be saying thank you to him, not trying our luck on if he would ban you :nervous:


Well aware Matty, just as he is that without users that come on here FREE of charge there would be no TRADERS that would pay for advertising.



Blow Dog said:


> A week's ban for anyone else opening up the subject. Take it up with CPR, nothing more we can say about it.


Seriously? Nobody is asking you to say anything about it - its chat put in a thread in the general GTR chat section, if that gets me a weeks ban then thats a very disappointing state of affairs.


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

If I felt the need to upgrade the circlips I would go to Litchfields who do most of the gearbox work needed on the GTR in the UK (and in some cases on behalf of others too if I am not mistaken).


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

I was being serious, however now looking at some of the history I can understand what some of the comments are about.

Not wishing to be 'banned', I am seriously interested in knowing if this is worth doing as preventative and if done what the pro's and con's are with regard to warranty. 

Its well known that Nissan have had issues with other parts of the car failing.

So, again, please explain to me in lay man's terms whats what.

Cheers


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

christer said:


> If I felt the need to upgrade the circlips I would go to Litchfields who do most of the gearbox work needed on the GTR in the UK (and in some cases on behalf of others too if I am not mistaken).


I believe they are doing gearbox work for the modded SVM cars.

I have no doubt that they have the greatest knowledge of the GR6 transmission in the UK.

D


----------



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

In regards to the general question; 

_" If I have the front circlip retainer fitted to my UK Car with Manufacturer's Warranty, and I have no other modifications that would normally invalidate this warranty, Will my warranty be unaffected?"_

We are waiting to hear back from a Nissan HPC with the official standing on this, as soon as we know, we will let you know. 

Of course, if the car is modified in terms of performance, then the warranty may likely be void, and in this situation, our recommendation for the front circlip upgrade is even more stressed!



In lay terms, as requested, _what is the problem and how does the CPR Front Circlip Retainer work?_

Inside the gearbox there is an output shaft and gear that will take drive to the Front Wheels.

The gear (4WD Gear) is located on the output shaft, and is 'secured' by a very small C-shape Circlip. This Circlip sits on the end of the output shaft, in front of the 4WD Gear. The only thing keeping the 4WD Gear on the shaft, is this little circlip's tension. It sits in a shallow groove on the Output Shaft. 

As you have drive through the gearbox, there is forward loading put onto the 4WD Gear, which will then put load onto the Circlip. Excessive load can cause the circlip to come out of its groove, and come off the end of the Output Shaft. When this happens, the 4WD Gear will be loose, it will move around on the end of the Output Shaft, and eventually will fall off inside the transmission, where it will damage everything inside the transmission.

Our Retainer Upgrade permanently locks the circlip, and will completely prevent it from coming loose, no matter how much loading is exerted on the 4WD Gear.


----------



## Gatling (Jun 16, 2010)

I feel sorry for any trader that isnt part of the 'in' crowd on here.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

A reminder of the previous comments. I have had to remove posts from this thread and will continue to do so unless it stays on topic


----------



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

enshiu said:


> CPR please tell us how long it takes to install at your workshop and will it void the warranty as for some warranty based cars.


This installation services takes a full day (car dropped at 9.00am, collected at 18.00pm)

T: 01925 414199


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

CarPlanetRacing said:


> In regards to the general question;
> 
> _" If I have the front circlip retainer fitted to my UK Car with Manufacturer's Warranty, and I have no other modifications that would normally invalidate this warranty, Will my warranty be unaffected?"_
> 
> We are waiting to hear back from a Nissan HPC with the official standing on this, as soon as we know, we will let you know.





enshiu said:


> .....and will it void the warranty as for some warranty based cars.


I have already answered that question when it was posted originally. It will indeed invalidate the warranty. Asking one NHPC is not the way to go, it is a question for Nissan themselves as they underwrite the warranties not just one dealership.


----------

